
Show HN: Pyxis SDK – Create Raspberry Pi GUIs with HTML and JavaScript - sshturma
https://www.renetec.io/pages/make
======
sshturma
We have recently completed a private beta and opened our software to more
folks.

Here’s how it helps build functional and beautiful apps on RPi: * Boots as a
full-screen web browser * JavaScript APIs to access common interfaces, like
UART and GPIO * Settings app for device and application management (choose
which apps to start on boot, upload apps from flash, control screen
orientation, etc.) * Application examples and demos * Remote debugging from a
web browser

I’d love to hear feedback and what features do you guys think would be useful.
We’re in active development, and can make it happen fast :)

Thanks!

------
stass
Hey, this looks pretty cool and something I was looking for. I’m not using
Raspberry Pi however. Do you Plan to support other boards besides Raspberry
Pi?

~~~
sshturma
Thanks for the feedback! We're planning to add support for Rockchip boards.
Are there any particular boards you are looking for? What about OS? I'm also
curious to learn about your use cases.

~~~
stass
I'm building a 3d printer control display that would allow you to load/view
models and control the printing process. It's currently based on Raspberry Pi,
but I was looking at more powerful alternatives like Vim2/vim3 that have a
better GPU and higher performance.

